# Vivre à la Parisienne



## doubleattack (May 31, 2011)

I'm just working on some lighthearted (concert)pieces for 16 woodwinds and accordeon.

Such a lot woodwinds sounds odd, but actually it's a cast of a piece by Richard Strauss -exept the accordeon.

There is: fl/picc/2 ob/clar in C/2 clar in Bb/bassetthorn/b-cl/4 fr-h/2 bs/contra-bs/acc

I've used vsl woodwinds mostly in addition with one WestgateMS clarinet and french-horn, one HalionSO fr-h (to have physically 4 different players) and the Tarilonte Accordeon. 

It's the first time I've made the demos first, so next time I will start to make the scores. 

So any hints and comments are much appreciated.

http://soundcloud.com/doubleattack/stre ... i-vivre-la

EDIT:

Since the first posted piece was a movement of a suite you can listen too to two other parts: 

http://soundcloud.com/doubleattack/stre ... s-ii-valse

http://soundcloud.com/doubleattack/stre ... -iii-rondo


----------



## SvK (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

That's great!

I have no criticism. Is the Accordion real?

SvK


----------



## alphonse (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

Yes doubleattack thats great o[]) 
it's spring we are in Paris front of the Seine 
awesome work


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

Nice! Very lively! Good job Frank.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

I love it Frank,

I should buy Eduardo's box but I'll never make it sound like that.
o-[][]-o


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

Bravo...... this is a fun piece of music. Nice writing and great programming on the accordion!

Mr A


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

Brought an immediate smile to my face.

.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 1, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

Such a kind feedback! 

Thanks a lot to all for your encouraging words!

You've made my day!

I want to going through:


@Steven: As Ray said, it's TARILONTE Acc. Maybe I have the advantage to can play this on my real HOHNER 96 bass too. So I know how it would sounding when it's recorded. Specially the left hand is tricky - and you can't do all with the samples what you can do with the instrument, of course. But TARI has really nailed it.


@alphonse: Nice to hear living in Paris is like i dreamed... :lol: 

@Guy Bacos: You taught me the most with your demos - and they will do it further on. 

@Ray: You can't be wrong with this purchase, Ray! 

@Mr. Anxiety: Thanks for your compliment!

@Jack: Nice to meet you again, Jack! Hope you enjoy your new tools - like me!!

@Hannes: Those call I musicians, if even a violin player listen to the woodwind section! Much appreciated!


To all: Thanks for listening and your comments! o-[][]-o 


Best

Frank


----------



## tumeninote (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

Wow Frank! That is awesome.


----------



## rgames (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

Great work - nicely written and lots of fun to listen to!

rgames


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

Great work Frank!

The fact that you know how to write for the instrument really shows!


----------



## re-peat (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

Wonderful. Les Vacances de Monsieur Frank. Merveilleux!

Slightly puzzled by the appearance of "Fur Elise" though. Oh, and another tiny little detail, Frank: the accent on the letter 'a' is the wrong one. It should be à instead of á.

_


----------



## SvK (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*

re-peat

you're missing an umlaut on "fur"
right back atcha 


alles beste,
SvK


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*



SvK @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> re-peat
> 
> your missing an umlaut on "fur"
> right back atcha
> ...



"your" should be "you're"


----------



## SvK (Jun 3, 2011)

i have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*



Guy Bacos @ Fri 03 Jun said:


> SvK @ Fri Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > re-peat
> ...



Guy and Steven, I hope you make just fun - and no fight. Since I much appreciate re-peats feedback on my mistake to use accent aigu instead using accent grave. (Ironically to make not such mistake I've googled and find the notation how I did - don't believe the internet! :shock: )

I really don't know how many mistakes in writing (in addition to the slips of the pen) I'm doing; a whole one year I've read only here in VI-Control to bring up my low school-knowledge of the english language (what's now 25 years ago). 
My lack of language knowledge is mostly the reason why I don't post so much - it takes still a long time to express myself in english. But a half year ago I decided - knowing of my deficiencies not care about anymore - and sometime to write something here.
So forgive me - in my sign below I 've given forhanded a hint for my potential absurdism...

To subject:

I'm impressed! Really!! That's a very encouraging feedback I've got here, and since I'm quite familiar with the artistic power of people around here having great respect for their abilities - these comments and kind words means a lot to me. 

So thank you very much for listening and comment tuminote, rjames, Patrick, and repeat! Much appreciated! 

Finally one question for re-peat: The word puzzled has a double meaning - at least in my wordbook, so I'm not 100% shure, what does it mean regarding the Beethoven-citation? 
And btw I love your refined parlances, it's just like music sometimes - even if my english is poor, my sense is telling me, your words bespeaking finest feeling for language. 
So, Pardon my French! (Aware to the double meaning... :lol: )

Frank


----------



## re-peat (Jun 3, 2011)

Frank,

‘Puzzled’ as in: what’s Elise doing in Paris? It wasn't meant as a critical remark, you know, I merely thought it a little bit strange (in a pleasant, absurd way) to hear her suddenly appear amidst all these frivolités à la française. I suppose it’s just a little innocent musical joke rather than a meaningful reference?

And thanks for understanding my spelling remark the way it was intended. I don’t usually suggest spelling corrections — not only do I not qualify for the job at all, but it’s also very pedantic whenever anyone does, I find — but in this case I just couldn’t resist because it simply looks so much nicer, the accent slanted in the correct direction, and furthermore, your piece of music is so well done and captures the French spirit so wonderfully that I felt it was a little bit of a pity that this wasn’t reflected in its title with similar perfection.

_


----------



## cc64 (Jun 3, 2011)

re-peat @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Frank,
> 
> ‘Puzzled’ as in: what’s Elise doing in Paris?
> _



Funny i took it as a "German in Paris" clin d'oeil( :wink: ) , Frank being German...

Really Great piece BTW Frank!

Best,

Claude


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*



doubleattack @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Guy and Steven, I hope you make just fun - and no fight.



I thought it would be funny, since I was correcting a mistake of someone correcting a mistake of someone again correcting a mistake of someone else. I guess I'm the only one who got that. 

Not to derail your thread, but I'm taking off for a while.

Again, great piece and keep it up!

Sayonara!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been to France AND Germany.

Do I win something?


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 3, 2011)

JohnG @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> I've been to France AND Germany.
> 
> Do I win something?



Our friendship 

Frank, you did a very nice job here!


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 3, 2011)

re-peat @ Fri 03 Jun said:


> Frank,
> 
> ‘Puzzled’ as in: what’s Elise doing in Paris? (...) I suppose it’s just a little innocent musical joke rather than a meaningful reference?
> 
> _



Yes, it is!! It has been just an attracted attention to me during the composing process, 
that one phrase reminded of Elise. This little substance got in the form by itself... 




re-peat @ Fri 03 Jun said:


> And thanks for understanding my spelling remark the way it was intended. I don’t usually suggest spelling corrections — not only do I not qualify for the job at all, but it’s also very pedantic whenever anyone does, I find — but in this case I just couldn’t resist because it simply looks so much nicer, the accent slanted in the correct direction, and furthermore, your piece of music is so well done and captures the French spirit so wonderfully that I felt it was a little bit of a pity that this wasn’t reflected in its title with similar perfection.
> 
> _



Your artistic feeling and sense pleases me - I'm happy for the correction!

Would like to stand a french merlot for it - but the side-bar here is providing beer only o-[][]-o


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Vivre á la Parisienne*



Guy Bacos @ Fri 03 Jun said:


> doubleattack @ Fri Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy and Steven, I hope you make just fun - and no fight.
> ...



Guy, I got it, this little interaction with Steven was very funny, specially your quote and his edit...much more funny than anything else in (german) TV. 

And thanks again for your kind words!


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 3, 2011)

@ cc64 aka Claude: I'm happy "Elise" caught your fantasy! And I'm glad you like it!

@ germancomponist aka Gunther: Thanks for the compliment! 

@John: Sorry, your question seems very sophisticated to me...


So thanks for listening to all!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 3, 2011)

That's such a lot of fun Frank, really enjoyed it. Lots of great musical detail. Amazing to hear samples put to that much work!

I enjoyed the grammar/spelling gags too!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## SvK (Jun 3, 2011)

I was poking a little fun @ Re-peat whom I like very much.....and I got burned by Kharma for it as Guy Bacos pointed out my error..it's all in jest.....

It's a really fun piece of music.

best,
SvK


----------



## JohnG (Jun 3, 2011)

Really enjoyed this music -- I thought I was watching a second sequel to "Delicatessen."


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 5, 2011)

Great tune, Frank!

- Mike


----------



## sherief83 (Jun 9, 2011)

That was so much fun! Thanks for sharing it. I really had a good time!


----------



## doubleattack (Jun 10, 2011)

@ JohnG, Mike Marino, sherief83 

Thanks so much for your listening and your friendly comment.
I'm very glad you like it!

Cheers!

Frank


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 10, 2011)

SvK @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> I was poking a little fun @ Re-peat whom I like very much.....and I got burned by Kharma for it as Guy Bacos pointed out my error..it's all in jest.....
> 
> SvK



Same here, I was just having fun on Frank's thread whom I adore..... :wink:


----------

